# HP Notebook FreeBSD



## LordZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all,

I have recently bought a HP DV6835ca notebook, see specifications
here.
Can someone please say his opinion on how this will work with FreeBSD. Especially I am interested in WiFi because from what I have found it's unsupported. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 21, 2008)

It doesn't look good:

```
> man -k 4965AGN
4965AGN: nothing appropriate
```

This is what I did when I was interested in the notebook I now own:

```
> man -k 3945ABG
wpi(4)                   - Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 driver
```


----------



## bsdgooch (Nov 26, 2008)

*iwn (Intel 4965AGN) driver for FreeBSD 7.x*

The wireless in my Lenovo X300 (Intel 4965AGN) is supported by iwn(4) in 8.0-CURRENT.

I've also used the iwn driver referenced here:

http://www.clearchain.com/blog/posts/iwn

The version available there wouldn't actually build on 7.0-RELEASE or 7.0-STABLE, so I made a few changes that allowed it to build -- and work (See below [1])!

I've made it available to download here:

http://jamesbrandongooch.googlepages.com/iwnforfreebsd7



[1] m_collapse wasn't implemented for compacting the mbuf chains, so I reverted the code back to defrag method:

For example, in if_iwn.c:

-mnew = m_collapse(m0, M_DONTWAIT, IWN_MAX_SCATTER);
+mnew = m_defrag(m0, M_DONTWAIT);


----------

